# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Greg Bensons Getting A Hair Transplant And Hes Telling The World!

## tbtadmin

YouTube Celebrity Greg Benson of Mediocre Films  discusses his upcoming hair transplant with IAHRS member Dr. Alan Bauman. *The Bald Truth does not endorse associated Google ads on embedded video.  Post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth 

More...

----------

